# University of Georgia Certified Beekeepers



## Dale Rose (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome and may God bless your business


----------



## Faith Jaudon (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Dale...We are new to this forum and are excited about meeting others. We invite any and all ADVICE regarding beekeeping! -Faith


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

welcome, ask and you shall recieve....


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Welcome. How many hives are you currently running? Any feedback on the course?


----------



## Faith Jaudon (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you for the warm reception. Currently deWayne and I have 20 hives and building! We started beekeeping a little over a year ago with one hive box, as a hobby. We fell in love with the wonder of this "lost Art" and decided to pursue it with all our heart. The University of Georgia's Beekeeping Institute with Keith Delaplane was a delightful experience! I would recommend it to anyone interested in furthering their education in the area of beekeeping. The test isn't mandatory, but we felt it was beneficial. My husband and I intend to return next year, until we reach Master Craftsman level.

Thanks again,
Faith


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Good luck with your endeavors...this is a great place to tap into the knowledge of thousands.


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Faith Jaudon said:


> ...in direct obedience to God's calling...


:scratch: Since you post it I was just wondering about that part. How is starting a business in "direct obedience to God's calling"? Do not think I make fun - but I do find it hard without explanation to understand that part.

Mike


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

This sounds like this detour needs to take place in Tailgater.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

Just doing what you are told...enough said.....Don't you have a wife?:lookout:


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Barry - Please.. If they said in direct obedience to Einstein, you wouldn't have a problem with me asking.

Faith - You can PM me the answer if you want.

Mike


----------

